# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Fighting Age or What?

## powerball52

I'm gonna be 40 this year and I'm quite frustrated. These days I try to train smarter, and listen to my body. The older I get the fewer max effort workouts my body can handle. I'm on HRT at this point and go in between cruisng doses and adding other hormones to the mix. This winter I ran a good 10 weeks of Deca along side my usual weekly does of 200mg of Cypionate . I ate like a horse and put on some good mass a long with a nice combination of strength and stamina. About 3 weeks ago I got a ****ing virus and upper respiratory infection that knocked me on my ass. I lost 12 pounds and now I'm as weak as a kitten again. Back in my younger days I could go through something similar and not loose very much. Today? ****...I gotta baby myself like it's my first day training and it takes so much time to get it back. I'm not looking for pity, just for someone that identifies with the struggles of an aging athlete and can give me a little encouragement. I'm just bummed today.

----------


## rebel70

I hear ya.I picked up the flu bug and been out for a week.I'm afraid my strength wont be back for a couple weeks at best.Over the last week I have forced myself to eat so I would not lose what I have worked for.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Hang in there bro. I'm 51 and been training all of my life. I've noticed that as I get older it's just harder for me to recover. 3 years ago I started cycling AAS and started taking HGH. I feel like a new man now. This is the right board to find out about how to cycle AAS and improve your quality of life.

----------


## powerball52

I did a long run of HGH at 35 and felt like superman, but I started to experience major fatigue from it and wasn't sure why. Thyroid was a little low, but nothing crazy. I tried some last summer and had the same reaction again. I felt awful. I would love to run it and feel like I did before, but I really need a doctor who knows what he's doing see why exactly I get this reaction. Blood sugar?Thyroid? Who knows? Anyone have suggestions?

----------


## rebel70

Try this sub forum for your HGH ?'s.They might have some insight for ya.

http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...ULIN-QUESTIONS

----------


## Linuxian

Like you, I just turned 40 and I'm on HRT. My slow recovery issues started to show themselves when I was about 37 or 38. I stay away from things like deca and tren because I'm afraid the gains will fade too quickly when I'm off-cycle. The gains fade too fast and come back too slow now. Instead I've stayed with things like Var, it's not as potent so the gains are slower and not so pronounced BUT, they seem to stay with me when I'm off cycle. One thing ya gotta watch for at our age is to make sure you don't gain strength so quickly that your joints and ligaments can't keep up. That's another reason why I don't go with the stronger stuff. I did a cycle of DBol a few years ago and it tore me up. I was pushing stupid weight but, my joints and ligaments couldn't take it. I ended up straining my bicipital tendon and a few other things.. They aren't as resilient as they used to be..... Now, I'm a bit more careful about how quickly I increase the weight. I make sure the supporting muscle systems are addressed before I run over and grab those 120 DBs!

Now, before I start getting all the "less-pleasant" responses, let me say that I have been lifting most of my life. My bones and ligature should NOT have been shocked like they were. The only thing I can think of is age. The rest of me just couldn't keep up and adapt as fast as the muscle strength was increasing.

----------


## powerball52

Thanks Linuxian. That's the kind of stuff I need to hear. I have definite joint issues and can completely relate to the harder stuff "tearing me up". Deca however for me is quite soothing. Testosterone at high doses is about the worst thing for me. I've tried several times to bump up for a blast cycle of 500-700 mgs a week only to be in agony three weeks in. It seems when my test levels get above 1200 or so the pain kicks in. Even if I run it with deca or whatever else. It just seems to cause systematic inflammation that leads to a feeling of complete ill-health. Deca, Var, EQ, Primo, these things seem to do a body good and make me feel more elastic and I try to always incorporate them because of their reputed beneficial effects on collagen synthesis. I ran tren two winters ago and was extremely pleased with the result and the strength really stuck around, but I did a number on me knee squatting more weight than I had in ten years. I went from 365 for 10 to 500 for 5. Insane stuff. I guess I just have to learn to be more patient and more persistent. Anyone else got anything to add?

----------


## VegasRenegade

Wait till you are 57

----------


## Far from massive

I am 55 and am on home TRT with Cyp and am currently blasting on both 750cyp/600deca and am 8 weeks in and loving it. Gains are great and am feeling no pain. As far as the cold/flu issue, I had the same deal about 2 1/2 months ago and it was an ass kicker. My personal opinion and observation is that there are a lot of supercold/flu strains going around these days, while I was sick for a little over a month the guy who I got it froms son had it and he was fvckd for 3 wks and he is 22 same thing with my Goddaughter she had one that hung around a month and she is 22 also. I don't know if its the mutation from all the antibiotics or if its one of those weapons of mass destruction dollar George never found but all I know is the new illnesses suk.

----------


## yannick35

I will be 39 this summer, with some back pain i went to see an sport doctor, he change my diet and gave me some great advise. I was suffering from anemia and i switched my diet to a high protein high fat low carb diet.

I got a blood test a few months later and my testosterone was up, he explained to me that for the body to produce testosterone you need a mix of saturated fat, cholesterol and protein. 

Along with this i started to take creatine monohyrate again, not cycling just taking 10g a day with glutamine and some whey protein. I also started the 8 X 8 training by vince gironda. Taking 15-30 seconds break between sets and using jaked 3D pre workout drink when i feel i need it.

I feel great, my recuperation is awsome and the addition of more meat, coconut oil, cod liver oil, and cutting out the sugar and most carbs made a huge difference.

----------


## terraj

40 and better then even.

No TRT needed here....touch wood.

Do train smarter...

----------


## bass

what would i give to be 40 again! wait until you're 50 bro, then you'll be saying, i wish i was 40 again! LOL...age sucks, however its a journey to a new beginning! hang in there!

----------


## Times Roman

50 this year (soon)
warm ups take much longer, and I've learned injuries come easier, so I don't go to failure, usually failure less one rep.
left forearm is stinger prone, (mild tendonitis), so I mix curls with reverse curls. not ideal, but I don't get hurt either.

here soon, i'll be looking at peptides (instead of GH).

life is all about learning to adjust.

----------


## powerball52

Great thread guys. I am Finally bouncing back from my illness and starting to feel strong again. When I eat better I feel better, end of story. I also backed off the high volume training for now doing only a couple of exercises a body part with reps between 5-8 beginning with weight that don't tax me until the final set. What a difference. I'm able to add weight each workout and not feel overtrained. Long gone are the days of balls to the wall every session. That wasn't the right way to train anyway. You older guys inspire me every time I see you in the gym pounding the iron. "Rage against the dying of the light!!!" I want to be as good as I can be at any age. Keep posting on this section because you never know how much you help the other guy. Thanks Fellas!!!!

----------


## bass

good move powerball! yesterday was my first workout in the last two weeks and my normal weights felt much lighter for some reason, so i put on more weight and got a great workout. i guess we older guys tend to forget our bodies are not young and strong as it once was, our mind may say otherwise, but the reality is we need more time to recover. so i found that resting for longer makes me stronger for my next workout. so basically take it easy and listen to your body.

----------


## Linuxian

> Hi,,,
> I think you are just more than worried for nothing.You are not in fifties,you are just forty years Old.You said that,"The older I get the fewer max effort workouts my body can handle".Its natural everyone suffers from the similar changes in this age..1(40+)


Oh, what the next 20 years will show you..... LOL
I used to play tournament paintball. The differences between me and the 20 year old guys was never apparent until day 2 of a major event. They are ready to rock and roll and I'm ....... not.

----------


## sanman

> I'm gonna be 40 this year and I'm quite frustrated. These days I try to train smarter, and listen to my body. The older I get the fewer max effort workouts my body can handle. I'm on HRT at this point and go in between cruisng doses and adding other hormones to the mix. This winter I ran a good 10 weeks of Deca along side my usual weekly does of 200mg of Cypionate. I ate like a horse and put on some good mass a long with a nice combination of strength and stamina. About 3 weeks ago I got a ****ing virus and upper respiratory infection that knocked me on my ass. I lost 12 pounds and now I'm as weak as a kitten again. Back in my younger days I could go through something similar and not loose very much. Today? ****...I gotta baby myself like it's my first day training and it takes so much time to get it back. I'm not looking for pity, just for someone that identifies with the struggles of an aging athlete and can give me a little encouragement. I'm just bummed today.


Turning 46 this yr & yes was sick just this pass wk & I took off from weight training for the whole wk.Didnt lose much but it did hurt my lifts a little.Like you said back in the day it was so much easier to get back into it after being sick!Now I just listen to my body & when my body says rest I do.As for ache & pains,I have them every day.My joints hurt my knees hurt....... just feels like my whole body hurts some days.I have a appt.next tues to see the docter for TRT but for the last 4wks been runnning 350mg Cypionate & let me tell you what a diffrence the way I feel.My workouts been great & some of my aches & pains gone away.Lets see after my blood work what the docter says.If my test levels come back high it would be good news at least I know my gear is legit!!!! LOL

----------


## Times Roman

I look at weight training more or less the same as investing.... long term. I don't get so worried about short term setbacks and such. There will always be setbacks. But in the long term, if you stay focused, you will realize your goals

----------


## powerball52

LOL. If you didn't hit the nail on the head. I been playing upper level tournament softball for years now and damn if you aren't telling my story. At 35 I was an absolute animal. I ran 300-600mg deca , 30O-600mg eq,200mg of test cypionate , and 4iu a day of high quality jintropin(when you could still find it). I did that for 16 weeks during the summer and was stronger, as fast as, and recovering better that when I was 27. I played tournaments every weekend, games every night, worked a physical job all day, and always got good heavy workouts in throughout the whole period. I felt unstoppable. Suddenly, around august I hit a wall. I had barely any energy. Felt achy, fatigued, and just a host of other feeling none of which were postive. I basically crashed.I tapered back to just HRT and all my blood work was fine until finally I came back positive for Epstein Barr Virus and then things started to make sense. Since that diagnosis 4 years ago I have never felt 100 percent again and when I push too hard I get fatigue and pain that is beyond anything normal. Sometimes I literally feel like I'm 39 going on 55. The other thing that has changed is that my body can't handle the anabolics as well anymore. I have to be really careful of what and how much I put in my body. I have to baby myself and as far as the softball goes these days. I am so shot after a couple games it's not worth the pain anymore. It's arthritis type pain through my whole body making it difficult to work and function in the days following. I see a pain management doctor for that, but I'm not looking to be loaded up on narcotics. I realize I'm saying quite a bit here, but that damn virus turned me into an old man over night.

----------


## powerball52

Meant to reply to Linuxian.

----------


## rebel70

> LOL. If you didn't hit the nail on the head. I been playing upper level tournament softball for years now and damn if you aren't telling my story. At 35 I was an absolute animal. I ran 300-600mg deca, 30O-600mg eq,200mg of test cypionate, and 4iu a day of high quality jintropin(when you could still find it). I did that for 16 weeks during the summer and was stronger, as fast as, and recovering better that when I was 27. I played tournaments every weekend, games every night, worked a physical job all day, and always got good heavy workouts in throughout the whole period. I felt unstoppable. Suddenly, around august I hit a wall. I had barely any energy. Felt achy, fatigued, and just a host of other feeling none of which were postive. I basically crashed.I tapered back to just HRT and all my blood work was fine until finally I came back positive for Epstein Barr Virus and then things started to make sense. Since that diagnosis 4 years ago I have never felt 100 percent again and when I push too hard I get fatigue and pain that is beyond anything normal. Sometimes I literally feel like I'm 39 going on 55. The other thing that has changed is that my body can't handle the anabolics as well anymore. I have to be really careful of what and how much I put in my body. I have to baby myself and as far as the softball goes these days. I am so shot after a couple games it's not worth the pain anymore. It's arthritis type pain through my whole body making it difficult to work and function in the days following. I see a pain management doctor for that, but I'm not looking to be loaded up on narcotics. I realize I'm saying quite a bit here, but that damn virus turned me into an old man over night.


When you say upper level softball.I assume you play the conferance.I have never played A or Major but I have been on some good B teams.And I also hit that wall.I actually left the game for a while.Now after TRT and living right I am back in the game and feeling great.

----------


## powerball52

No just like you I played B/C and with a lot of major tournaments on the schedule. Now I am trying to sort my body out before I think about turning the softball back up. When the body is right everything else falls into place. What's your TRT protocol that has you feeing so good?

----------


## yannick35

I will be 39 this summer in June, i found myself one hell of a sport doctor, he changed my diet because i was anemic, since then i have been eating mostly low carb, high fat and high protein diet. My life as changed for the better. My recent testosterone blood test is off the roof i don't need TRT. By eating beef, horse, calf liver and bison meat, raw eggs with whey isolate, cooking all my foods in coconut oil and switching my fish oil pills to pure Cod Liver oil as made a huge difference. I also supplement my training with A-AKG, creatine monohydrate and glutamine pre workout mix, which as done amazing for recuperation.

My sport doctor as been in the game for more then 35 years, he as since then told me that most weight lifters are far out better to go the moderate weight when lifting then the max intensity approach, to avoid injury and keep on training way later in life. I am on the Vince Gironda 8 X 8 workout right now train from 5-6 days a week and have not gotten sick for a very long time. I go for forms not max intensity so i don't drain myself in the gym.

Nutrition is they way of the future, if you can find a good nutritionist that can make you a diet for your needs you will be set for life. At almost 39 years old i feel i am looking forward to see how better i can get in the future. And i don't need any steroids (at least as of yet) to do so.

I also started boxing twice per week i just hate plain cardio on machines, my reflexes are amazing and i feel i can still get a lot done at my age. I don't plan on fighting in real boxing matches leave that to the young guys but the sparring as been going very good.

----------


## yannick35

Just to add to the above, there are huge myths about saturated fats and cholesterol, the problem is that when people grow older most doctor and dietitian will tell them to switch to a vegetarian type diet, to cut out fat, protein and meats and replace them with grains, fruits and vegetable, tofu, soy. Well soy as been known to have a lot of estrogen in it and it will act against testosterone .

Now testosterone in the body is produced by protein, saturated fat and cholesterol, without those you can kiss your testosterone good bye. Meat is very high in iron the hemp type which is absorbed by the body almost at 100% compared to is counterpart non hemp iron in grains, legumes and spinach which is poorly used by the body. 

Raw eggs with the yolk is another great source of nutrient, you can eat lots of them without any issues.

The human body is made of fat and protein, so why when someone is getting older he is told to cut out fat as much as he can and lower is protein intake is beyond me. My sport doctor treats all kind of people, he told me that he recently tested a 80 year old man is test level was just below normal, he had no degeneration in the spine or cervical, is bones where in perfect health. The man diet was top notch.

Diet is 95% of the game. I am not saying you will be immune to all disease because a disease is a virus, like the flu or a cold, eating well and having a strong immune system might not prevent you from getting sick. But it will surely make you feel a lot better in the long run.

----------


## rebel70

> No just like you I played B/C and with a lot of major tournaments on the schedule. Now I am trying to sort my body out before I think about turning the softball back up. When the body is right everything else falls into place. What's your TRT protocol that has you feeing so good?


I have been doing test c 2x's a week with HCG for the boys.I totally changed my diet (learned a ton from the diet section here) and plenty of rest each night.I also started training smarter instead of harder.The results are amazing so far with the lifestyle change.And instead of playing every night then traveling on the weekends.I play 1 night a week and practice 2x's a week.This seems to work for me.

----------


## powerball52

Sounds like a great plan. I always placed much more emphasis on taking BP than actually playing these days it makes no sense for me to burn myself out in leagues where the quality of play is subpar. I get maybe 4 swings compared to the 100. I find that running hcg always give me a feeling of general good health while I am on TRT and lately I haven't been using it. My diet needs work too. That's probably the area I have most room for improvement. I'm gonna be 40 this year and I have it in mind to get in the kind of shape I was in 5 or 6 years ago. I'm 270 at the moment and if I could shed 15 pounds of fat I'd be where I need to be. Keep up the good work.

----------


## yannick35

H202 35% food grade peroxide oxygen therapy is amazing as well.

----------


## Floydian

yeah right!

----------

